# Finally Connected! (updated with story)



## turkeytrot29 (Sep 30, 2012)

Was fortunate enough to take this bear on 09/21/12 . On the Chattahoochee national forest. Weighed between 250-280 lbs.


----------



## FMBear (Sep 30, 2012)

Absolutely awesome bear!  Congrats!


----------



## deadend (Sep 30, 2012)

NICE!!!  Story must follow.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats on a great GA or anywhere bear!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 30, 2012)

Good job Adam..... now go get another one.


----------



## Jason C (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome man,I have been tring to get me one up there.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 30, 2012)

Good job!  Im headed up that way in a few weeks, so dont kill em all...  Nice looking bear for sure.


----------



## sean777 (Sep 30, 2012)

very nice....did you stock it or get him from a tree stand?


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice Bear! I bet it was a good hunt.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## KYHUNTER IN GA (Sep 30, 2012)

Great bear turkeytrot!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice bear.


----------



## triton196 (Oct 1, 2012)

nice bear


----------



## Al33 (Oct 1, 2012)

That is definitely a good one! Congratulations!!! I would like to read the story also.


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 1, 2012)

That's a great looking bear, congrats


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## turkeytrot29 (Oct 2, 2012)

*The story!*

Thanks everyone, the story goes.....I had a couple friends come up that weekend and we all got up to the mountain early that morning. Myself and Bruce headed up the mountain while Eric chose to hunt on some sign he'd found at the bottom. Myself and Bruce got set up about 8am on a white oak ridge about 85-100 yds apart. As time passed I was looking around for a better tree to get in for the evening hunt. About 950 I feel my phone vibrate as if I've gotten a text, I look to my left before standing up to stretch and there stands the bear at 25yds. I stand up quietly, get my bow, and wait for the perfect time to draw. He goes behind a tree at 20 yds, I draw back and the bear turns and walks literally 5 ft from the bottom of the tree I'm in. He steps into the open and I let it fly straight down through its back he runs about 200 yds towards the bottom and gives it up! The ramcat did its job! Turns out the bear had walked right by Bruce at 20 yds but he couldn't draw back because his safety strap on his vest got in the way so he text me to let me know the bear was headed my way. Awesome weekend and awesome hunt!


----------



## mpwarrak (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey maybe you shoulda had your stand in a different tree, closer to where the bear walked!  Just kidding!!  Good job, I'll bet Bruce woulda been mad if that bear had gotten away.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 9, 2012)

AWESOME Bear and story..............amazing how he got Sooo close before you even knew he was there


----------



## Wes (Oct 11, 2012)

Now tell the story about dragging that beast out of there!


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 12, 2012)

Great Job...Awesome Bear!


----------



## olhippie (Oct 17, 2012)

A very handsome bear! Congratulations.


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah man. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pnome (Oct 26, 2012)

Very nice!  Congrats!


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 14, 2012)

congrats


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Nov 26, 2012)

Awesome bear!!!


----------



## bbrock1415 (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice Bear


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cool Story and awesome bear !


----------

